# Chalk bag for White Bucks?



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Where can I get a chalk bag to clean my white bucks? I am in Boston, but would purchase online.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

I've found that the best chalk bags are homemade. Fill a lady's nylon with crushed up chalk.


----------



## LA Bevo (May 23, 2006)

you can find a "buck bag" at robertsshoestore.com. click on "white bucks" from main page and the "Fiebing's Buck Bag" is on the page. they are about $6 each


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

The Allen Edmonds store on Newbury sells them.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

How does one go about dusting the shoe with a chalk bag? 
Talc powder no good? 
I typically keep a white hand towel thrown over my shoulder and a bottle of baby power handy to freshen up throughout the day, particularly in the warm summer months. Could I not just apply a little of this power to my shoes?

Would be interested to hear if others whiten their bucks or leave them to age (soil) gracefully. 

I like it dirty,

Allen


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Walk the Chalk Line*



qwerty said:


> I've found that the best chalk bags are homemade. Fill a lady's nylon with crushed up chalk.


I can see it now.

"Our board of experts has tested twenty different brands of chalk, and found that Crayola brand dustless chalk provides the best all around value, and the most consistent color. However, we also found the IRWIN chalk compelling, because of its sheer conveniene. After all, with IRWIN you don't need a mortar and pestle.

https://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/detail.jhtml?prodId=IrwinProd100269

We have a split decision on the type of nylon that works best. After trying hundreds of brands, we still found no clear winner. We did find that the fishnet category of nylons always allowed too much spillage, and a lot of wasted chalk. Opaque tights, on the other hand, suffered from the opposite problem.

At least two of our judges were drawn to K Mart's "Jaclyn Smith" branded knee-highs, because they were so simple to use for a chalk bag. No cutting or tearing, and no sewing involved. Just pour in the chalk, tie the nylons into a knot, and you're done. Besides, what could be more comforting than knowing that one of Charlie's Angels is on your side? (Not available online).

Another of our judges thought the La Perla ultra sheer provided the perfect compromise between too sheer, and too opaque. He said they allowed just the right amount of chalk bleed. La Perla is more expensive than many other brands, but the packaging can be framed and made into a conversation starter at your next party.

https://www.barenecessities.com/La-Perla-Innovation-Leger-Collant-Tights_product_LaPerlaLEGER_,search,.htm


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Went to home depot today in search of chalk dust to refill a contractor's dryline. Thinking the Irwin stuff would be expensive, I was pleasantly surprised.

For less than a dollar fifty, you can own a small bottle. No need to hassle with shaving the chalk via knife (the very thought gives me the chills).

I paid about eighty cents more than I paid for a box of Roseart chalk at a craft supply store.

No brainer if you ask me. Now to find the right deneir of knee highs or peds...


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the help. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Ha ha!

"At least two of our judges were drawn to K Mart's "Jaclyn Smith" branded knee-highs, because they were so simple to use for a chalk bag. No cutting or tearing, and no sewing involved. Just pour in the chalk, tie the nylons into a knot, and you're done. Besides, what could be more comforting than knowing that one of Charlie's Angels is on your side? (Not available online)."

I always liked her best of all the three...


----------



## chipshot (Aug 14, 2006)

I have never ordered from this site, but the product is what I have used with good results in the past.

https://www.pooldawg.com/product-32/slyde-rite-talc-bag-50285.html


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*white bucks*



fenway said:


> Where can I get a chalk bag to clean my white bucks? I am in Boston, but would purchase online.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Fenway-
In taking care of my granddaughter I inadvertently spilled baby powder on my white bucks. Rubbing the baby powder with a white terry cloth worked well to keep the bucks looking good.
Mcarthur


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

dpihl said:


> Went to home depot today in search of chalk dust to refill a contractor's dryline. Thinking the Irwin stuff would be expensive, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> For less than a dollar fifty, you can own a small bottle. No need to hassle with shaving the chalk via knife (the very thought gives me the chills).
> 
> ...


Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I went to home depot today and the only colors they had were:

blue
red
black
fluorescent orange

I'll have to source some online.

Jeff


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> Fenway-
> In taking care of my granddaughter I inadvertently spilled baby powder on my white bucks. Rubbing the baby powder with a white terry cloth worked well to keep the bucks looking good.
> Mcarthur


Small world! I have always thought baby powder worked best at keeping bucks white and bright.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Small world! I have always thought baby powder worked best at keeping bucks white and bright.


It does work very well


----------

